# Kato to Micro-Trains couplers



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello, I have a question about conversion Kato to Micro-Trains couplers. I am getting Kat Tank # 8037-5 (picture attached). It comes with Rapido couplers. I would like to change these to some type of knuckle couplers. 
Looked up model on chart from Micro-Trains and got confused. Could you help me better understand the chart? 
http://www.micro-trains.com/ConversionsN.php

Or, can I just change the couplers using KATO 11-702?


----------

